# Question on Workpiece



## susej1981 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm trying to recreate the original product photo, but don't know how to go about editing the fluid level on the photo I'm using.

I figured for the round meniscus I could take a rectangular selection of the flat meniscus and make it bowed in photoshop's liquify tool, but to get the upper design to mesh well with fake liquid is challenging. Any suggestions?

Keep in mind the original photo and mine are two different bottles, but the idea is the same. I want mine to look as close as possible to the one on the left. Also I thought about shortening the bottle, but don't want to do that.

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2014)

Top up the bottle with the lower level - water and green food colouring should work fine.


----------



## susej1981 (Apr 10, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Top up the bottle with the lower level - water and green food colouring should work fine.




yea that's what I planned on doing, having a rectangular selection above the "the beat" text and below the meniscus and then paste it above making it look like there's more liquid. but is that the best way to go about it? even doing it that way I'm still left with the question of how I'm going to put that upper ribbon design that runs across the bottle horizontally without it looking fake.

can't do food coloring as I don't plan on retaking the photos


----------



## bianni (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is an edit. Maybe would look better with a higher resolution image. 
Select the lower portion of the bottle and place it in another layer Duplicate the layer and move it higher to make it a bit taller and merge the two layers. Move this upwards to the point where you want the level of the liquid. Use layer mask and a sharp brush to remove the excess to show the bottle.
Flatten and use hue and saturation to saturate the color or use the sponge tool set to saturate to brush the liquid.


----------



## susej1981 (Apr 13, 2014)

quick question, for that quick edit did you select the lower portion of the bottle from the original ad photo or the screenshot from my photo in photoshop?


----------



## bianni (Apr 13, 2014)

From your screen shot.


----------

